# vim colors all wrong



## tmiller_15 (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi,

I am trying to change the color scheme that vim is using however in my FreeBSD terminal the colors come out incorrect. How do I fix this? I am not using x11.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wintesa (Jun 15, 2011)

I think I have the same problem, using solarized colorscheme. I have installed ncurses, the terminal is reporting the same as my mac with iterm2. I have colors functioning zsh and ls. But vims are all messed up.


My .vimrc is https://raw.github.com/yoda/dots/master/vim/vimrc

Any ideas?


----------

